# Anthrocon: Looking For Ride from NJ



## FoxyMcCloud (Mar 22, 2010)

My ride cancelled on me recently, and while I've looked into taking a bus to AC it would leave me completely strapped for cash as I hadn't budgeted for a bus ride. So, I'm quite desperate to find a willing ride. I live in North Plainfield, just off of Route 22, and I would be able to pay for some gas as well, maybe treat for a snack or something. I'm great company for road trips, and I'm travelling lightly (I'll have a small suitcase and a shoulder bag).

I intended to go the morning/afternoon of Thursday, June 24th, and return home the morning of Monday, June 28th. Beyond that, I have no control over the hotel room, so if I were to get an earlier ride I'd be stuck wandering alone for hours until my friend arrives and can claim the hotel room.

I'd rather not go by bus as mass transit makes me nervous, and would leave me broke for the weekend, so I would be very much obliged to find a ride that can help me out. You would have my most profound gratitude.

You can respond here, PM me here, or leave me a note on my FA account page (SkyeMcCloud) if you're interested in helping me out.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (May 4, 2010)

Bumping, because I'm still in need of a ride =x


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jun 18, 2010)

Bumping.  Updated original post, and desperation is rising.


----------

